# Where is Dale?



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Unlike Indigosmoke, I don't think Dale (DSturg369) has gone camping. Maybe his new job is sucking up all his time, but he's been pretty regular on the Official Piper's "Good Morning" Thread thread.

Seems there were a few people that lived in the area. Anybody know (or can figure out) where he worked? I don't even know his last name, but maybe somebody does. Hopefully he's just taking a break or his computer is on the fritz.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I too am rather concerned. Dale has had significant medical issues in the past. 

I really hope he's doing okay.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I noticed that he's been missing, too. He was visiting the Puff Chat pretty regularly for a while but he hasn't been on that, either.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Dale is a pretty active participant when he's around, it leaves a hole when he is gone. I hope all is well, he was just getting things on track before he faded out.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I have been asking the same question in the puff chat. Looks like his last log-in was on the 8th.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

It's quite possible that he doesn't have internet access.

Bur before he left, he was trying to sell a bunch of sticks on the WTS.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Where are ya Dale???


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Dale's last name is Sturg to the best of my knowledge. I used to Chat with him all the time, I guess he has been a little absent here lately. I knew his past has left him with a lot of character many of us have thankfully not had the chance to build but I haven't heard anything about those events repeating themselves. Hopefully all is well!


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Hope all is well and nothing serious is causing his absence, but it may be a possibility. I remember he was now working at a hospital and had been directing traffic, whether this gives any clue as to where he is that's beyond me.

Hopefully nothing is serious and we will hear from him soon.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

We hope all is well with Dale, but I think we can agree that with the weather being so nice, it keeps most awayy from there computers. Lets hope that this a reason for any of the abesentees lately.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I think he started a new job at a hospital last month (well, same job but new location). Perhaps that has something to do with it. At least I hope its something that simple!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

DanR said:


> I think he started a new job at a hospital last month (well, same job but new location). Perhaps that has something to do with it. At least I hope its something that simple!


That's true, let's hope this is the cause. We need Dale back to keep us all firmly grounded in the glory of corn cob pipes and Prince Albert tobacco!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

DanR said:


> I think he started a new job at a hospital last month (well, same job but new location). Perhaps that has something to do with it. At least I hope its something that simple!


 I remember him saying something to the effect of long hours and standing. So maybe he is just too worn out to post. I can understand that 100%.
Dale is a great guy who helped me out in the chatroom with pipes and pipe restoration etc...


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I hope he is ok, I know he was going through some stuff. Hopefully he has time to stop by and check in.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Anyone heard anything???


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

piperdown said:


> Anyone heard anything???


Apparently, a bunch of puffers sent him some sort of package. Maybe one of them could send a card? I don't know his real name OR his current address. He obviously got what they sent, so one would hope they could follow up with a query about how things are going now.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello, calling Dale!! Come in Dale.....


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I noticed he hasnt been posting also.. any updates ?!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Zogg said:


> I noticed he hasnt been posting also.. any updates ?!


Dale hasn't logged in since July 8th. I know he was starting a new position (same company, different location), might be that the hours are taking their toll on him....don't know but with all the troubles he's had over the past two years I truly hope he's okay.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

piperdown said:


> Dale hasn't logged in since July 8th. I know he was starting a new position (same company, different location), might be that the hours are taking their toll on him....don't know but with all the troubles he's had over the past two years I truly hope he's okay.


His new position did not seem nearly as stressful as his last, so that doesn't appear to be an answer. He was posting after 16 hour shifts, one right after the next, before. As I recall, the new job would have more regular hours in a better environment for him. Possibly he has lost his internet connection at home and has no access in his new job.

I do wish the people who helped him out before, for whom he posted big thank you's, would follow up with a query and let us know. They at least know his name and current address, I guess. I suspect they're all on the cigar side, though, and don't see this thread.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> His new position did not seem nearly as stressful as his last, so that doesn't appear to be an answer. He was posting after 16 hour shifts, one right after the next, before. As I recall, the new job would have more regular hours in a better environment for him. Possibly he has lost his internet connection at home and has no access in his new job.
> 
> I do wish the people who helped him out before, for whom he posted big thank you's, would follow up with a query and let us know. They at least know his name and current address, I guess. I suspect they're all on the cigar side, though, and don't see this thread.


I've been following this... Us cigarers (cigarese?) miss Dale too.

Let me contact a few people on the other side.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Bump!

I'm not sure how to get ahold of him but I hope he's okay.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I sent him an email on the 2nd and still haven't received a response. This sucks!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I am worried as well


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

My biggest concern is that Dale was selling cigars to pay for an "unexpected medical bill". I think most of us realize medical bills tend to come in faster than the test results do. 
I'm worried that his cancer might be back. I'm praying that he's just having a good time and enjoying the weather but I'm worried about his health.


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

As I remember the unexpected medical bill was due to an accident at work, injured his leg if I remember correctly so hopefully a medical issue isn't the problem. Still very worrying that such a frequent poster has not even logged in for a month now.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

szyzk said:


> I sent him an email on the 2nd and still haven't received a response. This sucks!


Was sort of hoping somebody would send some regular mail to his address, maybe a delivery confirmation, just to see if anybody's home.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Was sort of hoping somebody would send some regular mail to his address, maybe a delivery confirmation, just to see if anybody's home.


Unless I hear from a fellow member today that they've already sent out a card, I'll mail one tomorrow.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I put an old-fashioned letter in the mail today with my return address, email address and phone number. Hopefully within a few days somebody gets it.

The only thing that worries me is I only had a PO box. I'd feel slightly more confident if I had a proper street address.

Edit: White Pages search is bringing up two different telephone numbers. This may be worth checking out.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks, Andrew! I would have sent something a while back, but I go the impression somebody had a real address for him for some reason.



szyzk said:


> Edit: White Pages search is bringing up two different telephone numbers. This may be worth checking out.


Doing better than I did! (Of course, I don't actually know his name, so I was just guessing.) Keep us informed, okay? :tu


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

szyzk said:


> I put an old-fashioned letter in the mail today with my return address, email address and phone number. Hopefully within a few days somebody gets it.
> 
> The only thing that worries me is I only had a PO box. I'd feel slightly more confident if I had a proper street address.
> 
> Edit: White Pages search is bringing up two different telephone numbers. This may be worth checking out.


Thanks for doing this Andrew!
Hopefully he's just busy and/or having a good time!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Any word??


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I would really like to send Dale a card...I came onto the pipe threads after this came about (him being MIA)...but as a long time _Puffer_...I'd like to send him something.

If anyone has an address for him...whether confirmed or not, please PM it to me...thanks!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I haven't received a response, nor have I received a return to sender. I'm still holding out hope that the PO Box I used was the right one.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Has anyone PM'ed him? Maybe the notification will go to an email that he checks more frequently then Puff? Or if someone is not on his friends list, send him a friend request, that should pop up too. Hope all is well.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

szyzk said:


> I haven't received a response, nor have I received a return to sender. I'm still holding out hope that the PO Box I used was the right one.


I forgot to renew my PO box so for 3 days my PO was forwarding to my legal address (my apartment, obviously). I renewed it but since those 3 days worth of mail (a car insurance statement and two pieces of junk mail) showed up 2 weeks later at my apartment, i guess USPS is slow w/ the forwarding... so this is a possibility.

that's all hopeful thinking though :/


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

scottw said:


> Has anyone PM'ed him? Maybe the notification will go to an email that he checks more frequently then Puff? Or if someone is not on his friends list, send him a friend request, that should pop up too. Hope all is well.


Scott, I did send him an email about three weeks ago, give or take a few days.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I've sent him pm's and dropped an email to him. No response.
He hasn't logged in since July 8th.

Dale was gone quite a while the last time he had to wrestle with life in general and I hope he comes back soon.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Just a quick update - my email and snail mail letter have as of yet gone unanswered. Thankfully the letter hasn't been RTS so I'm assuming his PO box is still in use.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Just a quick update - my email and snail mail letter have as of yet gone unanswered. Thankfully the letter hasn't been RTS so I'm assuming his PO box is still in use.


Thanks for the update Andrew...ray:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Any news on our brother Dale?*

Hey! *Dale!!!!*


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

any news??


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

This makes me sad. This is unlike Dale....


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Nothing. I don't know what to think - I wrote down every possible way to get ahold of me in the letter that I sent.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I have sent him some pm's with no reply back. I know he was going through a rough time, I hope he just lost his internet service or something and nothing serious happened


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

OK, I can do a search on him...

_If anyone does not oppose_, and has his name, any address, phone number, email address...anything on him...please PM it to me and I am bound to find something.

This is something I do _daily_..._as some of you may know_, I have a missing daughter (will have been 4 years this upcoming Christmas Eve) and no, I have not found her yet...but I do know who has her, you'd have to know the circumstances and well, I don't care to get any further into that here...however, back to Dale...I would love to do some digging to try and find our brother. Since he is MIA and not "hiding" from us, I believe I can find something...

Anyone with _any_ information, please PM...if no one opposes...


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Poor fella. I miss the guy!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Guys ... sometimes someone just may not be ready to be "found". The letter (snail mail) and PM/emails have not bounced, so when he's ready he will speak up. Lets just give him time. Just my :2


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

RJpuffs said:


> Guys ... sometimes someone just may not be ready to be "found". The letter (snail mail) and PM/emails have not bounced, so when he's ready he will speak up. Lets just give him time. Just my :2


Good call Ron...sometimes we (I) get a little anxious!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Ron makes a good point (as he usually does on most things.) 

Based on my recent "hiatus" while on vacation I can certainly confirm that it's easy for the time to slip by and before you know it you've been gone longer than you realize. Of course, the concern for Dale is greater because of the challenges we all know he has faced recently. 

Still, it really warms my heart to see how much folks here care about their fellow Puffers. Reminds me of a quote from Dubinthedam..."Once again the pipe smoking community restores my faith in humanity." Hopefully he'll be back, sooner rather than later. He is missed.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Ron makes a good point (as he usually does on most things.)
> 
> Based on my recent "hiatus" while on vacation I can certainly confirm that it's easy for the time to slip by and before you know it you've been gone longer than you realize. Of course, the concern for Dale is greater because of the challenges we all know he has faced recently.
> 
> Still, it really warms my heart to see how much folks here care about their fellow Puffers. Reminds me of a quote from Dubinthedam..."Once again the pipe smoking community restores my faith in humanity." Hopefully he'll be back, sooner rather than later. He is missed.


+1 John...great quote too!


----------



## Kampaigner (Jan 28, 2011)

I too am worried about Dale. I hope he's ok.


----------

